# ABU 500 Serie / Kapselrollen



## Dr. Mabuse (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo Männer,

diesen Thread möchte ich der legendären ABU 500 Serie widmen !
Ich hoffe, dass es keinen Thread zu dem Thema bereits gibt !

Meine ABU 503 war die erste hochwertige Rolle die ich damals zusammen mit einer Karat-Teleskoprute / 6.20m von meinen Eltern als Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen habe. Diese für mich historische Rolle besitze ich immer noch und werde sie in keinem Fall abgeben (Gehäuseausführung noch in Schrumpflack) Im Zuge einer Neuerwerbung einer sehr schön erhaltenen ABU 505 habe ich die ABU 503 auch wieder hervorgekramt und ein bißchen aufgehübscht. Daneben existiert noch eine ABU 506, die zwar technisch in Ordung ist, aber einige Macken am Gehäuse aufweist.

Gruß an alle,

Dr. Mabuse


Original aus den 70ziger Jahren:


----------



## eiszeit (22. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> diesen Thread möchte ich der legendären ABU 500 Serie widmen !
> Ich hoffe, dass es keinen Thread zu dem Thema bereits gibt !
> ...



Oh in Schrumpflack, ich vermute auch noch Svängsta unten auf dem Emblem.
Die kam schon Ende der 60er auf den Markt.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

ja Svängsta auf dem Emblem ! 
Ich persönlich war sehr erstaunt, dass die ABU 505 die erste aus der 500 Serie war - das habe ich hier gelernt. Da ich hier einen alten A5 Katalog aus 1974 vorliegen habe, und in diesem die Modelle 503, 505, 506 und 507 angezogen wurden, bin ich bisher davon ausgegangen, dass diese Modelle gleichzeitig auf dem Markt angeboten wurden.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (22. Februar 2021)

Die Modelle der 500er Serie waren schon zeitlich versetzt.
505=>503=>506=>507=>508=>501=>506M (die amerikansiche garcia nicht einbezogen)


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (22. Februar 2021)

Hmm, warum eigentlich die unterschiedlichen Ausführungen des Synchro - Bremse bei der 500 Serie ?! Rändelrad bei der 507 / 507; Sternrad wie bei der Ambassadeur für die 505 und die einfache Ausführung bei der 503 ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (23. Februar 2021)

Ich vermute man wollte bei den einzelnen Typen aufgrund ihres Kultstatus insbesonder bei der Bremse nicht soviel ändern.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (23. Februar 2021)

Noch eine Frage zum dem Logo auf der Deckelseite. Meine ABU 503 hat ein kleines  quadratisches Logo in orange - die kürzlich erworbene ABU 505 ein Logo in blau-grün. Lasst sich daraus das Baujahr zuordnen. Die Experten hier wissen das bestimmt oder ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Trotta (23. Februar 2021)

Mit Experte fühle ich mich jetzt eher nicht angesprochen, aber wenn nicht auf dem Rollenfuß, dann sollte sich auf der Innenseite des Deckels eine Seriennummer finden, die Rückschlusse auf das Baujahr erlaubt. Wie sich die Seriennummer konkret aufschlüsselt, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Hier wird z.B. darüber spekuliert.




Ansonsten finden sich unter diesem Link viele nützliche Infos über die 500 Serie:





						Welcome to realsreels.com
					






					www.realsreels.com
				




Dieser Grafik nach scheinen Deine Logo-Farben die Standardfarben der Serien zu sein:


			http://www.realsreels.com/reels/halfencapsulated/Martin50oseriesMounted.jpg
		


Aber ich bin, wie gesagt, kein Experte.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (26. Februar 2021)

Hallo Männer,

im Internet bin ich auf einen Anbieter gestossen, der verbesserte Reserve-Spulen für die 500 Kapsel-Serie anbietet. Interessant finde ich das feature mit den verwendeten O-Ringen. Hat jemand diese Spulen im Einsatz und kann ggf. eine Empfehlung aussprechen ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Knecht Ruprecht (10. April 2022)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> im Internet bin ich auf einen Anbieter gestossen, der verbesserte Reserve-Spulen für die 500 Kapsel-Serie anbietet. Interessant finde ich das feature mit den verwendeten O-Ringen. Hat jemand diese Spulen im Einsatz und kann ggf. eine Empfehlung aussprechen ?!
> 
> ...


Hallo, 

bist du in der Zwischenzeit bzgl. dieser Spulen weiter gekommen? Würde mir sehr gut für meine 506 gefallen, finde aber keine Preise zu den Spulen.

Bin gespannt ob sich da was getan hat.

Grüße

Pascal


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (10. April 2022)

Knecht Ruprecht schrieb:


> Leider nein - das letzte Mal hatte der Anbieter nur derartige Spülen für die großen Kapselausführungen - werde Ihn aber diesbezüglich nochmal kontaktieren.
> Hallo,
> 
> bist du in der Zwischenzeit bzgl. dieser Spulen weiter gekommen? Würde mir sehr gut für meine 506 gefallen, finde aber keine Preise zu den Spulen.
> ...


----------



## chum (14. April 2022)

ich suche noch ein Typenschild der 505 fürs Gehäuse, hab ich leider mal verloren


----------

